# YSL Touche Eclat #6 Luminous Amber



## Blushbaby (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, this new shade is meant for 'deep skintones with red undertones' but I have yellow undertones. I know somebody with yellow undertones who loves it and I plan on swatching it tomorrow as I ignored it last week in Sephora.

  	Has anybody tried it yet? I have # 4 which is the perfect 'match' for my NC50 skintone but blends in so well I don't actually SEE what it's doing, if anything at all.

  	I guess I'm just dubious that this one will do anything but I'm hoping it'll brighten my face for those no-make up wearing days.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, I was just wondering about this since I got my $20 VIB gift card from Sephora in my email this week. I'm NC50 with yellow undertones as well. I'm anxiously awaiting an answer as well.


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 4, 2010)

i have no 4 and it virtually disappears into my skin. It gives off a slight natural glow to my skin, not anything like Albatross or MoonBeam, just very soft. I love the product but i'm debating whether or not it is worth the price tag. But since you have the $20 off, i say try it out.


----------



## User38 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have and use the no. 1 and 2 (until it runs dry lol)  and was given the Gold one to try... I must say that although the hype on this is enormous.... I don't think I would spend $ 40 + on this product for a highliter. jmho.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok so I bought it, even though it seemed way too red on my hand. I haven't tried it out on my face yet. I will at some point during the week and report back.

  	Thanks!


----------



## User38 (Dec 5, 2010)

don't worry, these are so sheer, it will almost dissappear on the skin.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 3, 2011)

I've just done a blog post on #6 - can't link as it's not allowed, but yeah, it's on my blog now!


----------

